# tank aga?



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello all,

Just a picture of the latest lay-out.
Called " Old Garden".

The plants :

HC foreground
Blyxa japonica
Limnophila aromatica ( red )
Stargrass
Javavern and Anubias on wood
Nympeae glandulifera ( special green lotus )

Tank specs 
90 gallons 










PJAN


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice looking tank!!! Does japonica always grow that small (short)? Looks like it is shorter then hairgrass?

jB


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Jason Baliban said:


> Nice looking tank!!! Does japonica always grow that small (short)? Looks like it is shorter then hairgrass?
> 
> jB


Under very high light it stays shorter. I saw pictures of "big" japonica, but in my tank it always stays short.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2005)

That is one beautiful tank! roud: I have a 85G and am curious about your ferts dosing/schedule? Do you mind posting it? 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

Amazing! That is one incredible aquascaping you have!
If you haven't done it already, I think you should sign up for the Aquascaping contest! roud: 

Thanks for sharing your beautiful tank with us!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

PJAN said:


> Under very high light it stays shorter. I saw pictures of "big" japonica, but in my tank it always stays short.
> 
> Gr. PJAN


Just how much light are we talking about here?

jB


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Jim said:


> That is one beautiful tank! roud: I have a 85G and am curious about your ferts dosing/schedule? Do you mind posting it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


Not anything fancy :

2x week dosing NO3 and PO4 ( just throw in a 1/1 spoon and 1/8 spoon )
2 x week dosing micro's ( local brand but very good stuff called "profito")
1x week some extra Iron

KH4
GH5
PH 6,60 ( CO2 pressurized)

PO4 0,1 - 0,5
NO3 5 - 10

every week 1/2 water change
UV running 1x week for 24 hours (after water change)

324 Watt T5 as lighting, running 9 hours /day

Bottom : clay and peat with gravel on top


Gr. PJAN


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Jason Baliban said:


> Just how much light are we talking about here?
> 
> jB


Well, I measured lately some lux....

At 14.00 h outside in the sun ( garden ) I measured 71000 lux

At my tank 2 inch under the pendant I measured 69000 lux

So : a lott..

6 x 54 Watt T5 bulbs with special reflectors and cooled with fans on the cold spot to gain an extra 20% light.
Makes total of 324 Watt.

If I translate it to "normal standards, I would say 5 - 6 W/G

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice scape, good job making it look how it is =)


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for the helpful info PJAN!! Once again, beautiful tank!!!

jB


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

That is THE FINEST Limnophila aromatica I have ever seen. Kudos!


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow gorgeous tank! Absolutely stunning! The one and only thing that bugs me is the blue silicone... but you can't really do anything about that lol Again... amazing tank!


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

StUk_In_AfRiKa said:



> Wow gorgeous tank! Absolutely stunning! The one and only thing that bugs me is the blue silicone... but you can't really do anything about that lol Again... amazing tank!


Yeah, you're right about that :icon_bigg 

This is the tank how it is.... maybe I should try to photoshop away the blue silicone...I don't know if it's allowed when you're entering a competition?

Thank all for the compliments roud: 

Gr. PJAN


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I have the L. aromatica red too and it only gets like that when you keep nitrates low like PJAN seems to do. It's a delicate balance to keep it like that, but it's worth the effort as you can see. 

I like the tank a lot, though if I may make a suggestion the group of driftwood and stems plants in the center is just that; centered. If you were to offset it ever so slighty I think you'd really have a nice layout. It's nice as is, don't get me wrong.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

grandmasterofpool said:


> I have the L. aromatica red too and it only gets like that when you keep nitrates low like PJAN seems to do. It's a delicate balance to keep it like that, but it's worth the effort as you can see.
> 
> I like the tank a lot, though if I may make a suggestion the group of driftwood and stems plants in the center is just that; centered. If you were to offset it ever so slighty I think you'd really have a nice layout. It's nice as is, don't get me wrong.


Yep , centered a little bit... roud: 

I made already a dozen other lay-outs and this was one of the hardest to do.
I never did one with a sort of - island concept.
The main problem is to keep the island in balance.

If I trimm the stargrass on the right, the visual effect will be that the island is placed " more to the left". 
Keep you thumb on the right stargrass and see the result...

Tonight I will tink it over and maybe trimm the stargrass and make some new pictures tomorrow.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

An absolutely beautiful layout Pjan - awesome photography too. 

To me it appears perfectly balanced in all aspects. I am certain it will be a top contender in the AGA contest. roud:


----------



## Duch (Jul 10, 2005)

Hmm...I don't like this layout . Island is very good but this Nympeae ruin all balance (IMHO), look very “alien” to me. Also you need add some fish because aquascape look “empty” like “no finished”. One that i like in this tank is plant condition, good color, shape and no algae.

ps. maybe i'm wrong but i'm think that is one species(on the left, close to stone) that isn't on the list.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2005)

I have to disagree with Norbert. That's one of the nicest layouts I have seen in a long time -- definitely enter it in the aquascaping contest.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Duch said:


> Hmm...I don't like this layout . Island is very good but this Nympeae ruin all balance (IMHO), look very “alien” to me. Also you need add some fish because aquascape look “empty” like “no finished”. One that i like in this tank is plant condition, good color, shape and no algae.
> 
> ps. maybe i'm wrong but i'm think that is one species(on the left, close to stone) that isn't on the list.


No offence, but very smooth lay-outs are also artificial.
It's very easy to copy "amano" lay-outs and follow his rules. A few rocks, one or two species of plants and ready...

The hardest point is to develop an own "style" with some specific elements.
With this lay-out I want to express something : an old garden wich has been "civilized" once. Some plants are become too big in this "old garden" like the Lotus, but has his own beauty.

*So, I think an aquascape must have a " soul". * You must feel the power of growing plants in the tank.

If I follow exact the "standard Amano rules", you're right ( roud: ) and I should remove the Lotus or trimm it down to 1/4 to fit in the 0,618 rule.

Sometimes it takes guts to leave the safe path and give nature a chance...

The strange plant : Marseila sp. , just testing this species how it develops for future aquascapes.

Thanks anyway for the remarks and this little discussion !
I'm here to learn and to grow..

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Duch (Jul 10, 2005)

PJAN said:


> It's very easy to copy "amano" lay-outs and follow his rules. A few rocks, one or two species of plants and ready...


IMHO not so easy ...it just look so easy. Of course if you speak about iwagumi style that true, It easy create this kind of layout.....if you have rocks 



> With this lay-out I want to express something : an old garden wich has been "civilized" once. Some plants are become too big in this "old garden" like the Lotus, but has his own beauty.


That's good ....i only want to say that this aquascape is not what i like. 0.618 rule is important but this is not only that aquascape should have. Dutch style have maaaany rules (i don't speak about your tank) but i hate this color-full, pomp (almost like tall gothic cathedral) layouts.

I mad that my english is soo bad that i can't continued this discusion and say exactly what i mean. . Anyway...good workshop PJAN.


----------



## bavarian3 (Feb 22, 2005)

holy smokes thats a sweet looking tank, really neat setup everything must grow pretty fast under all that light..


----------



## hueyn (Feb 18, 2005)

PJan,

Great looking tank! Good Job! roud: 

Huey


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

PJAN Wrote:


> So, I think an aquascape must have a " soul". You must feel the power of growing plants in the tank.
> 
> If I follow exact the "standard Amano rules", you're right ( ) and I should remove the Lotus or trimm it down to 1/4 to fit in the 0,618 rule.
> 
> Sometimes it takes guts to leave the safe path and give nature a chance...


I agree with you totally. 

I'm not a big fan of Amano, for one simple reason: Though all his tanks are beautiful, after awhile, they all look the same to me. Maybe it's because he sticks to the "rules" too much. Hooray for the independant thinker. roud: 

Marcel


----------



## macbrush (Jun 2, 2004)

That's one awesome tank I've seen in awhile. Great work!!! Personally I think its great to have something new; I studied History of Art, one rule is that you can never break a rule in the world of art, but merely be just applying another rule.  roud:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

In the world of planted tanks, we each follow our own aquascaping techniques. PJAN, you have done a great job scaping this tank, and I agree that it will be a good contender.


----------



## Simoriax (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't get me wrong it's a very nice tank but.. there is something a little weird about it i can't place. Those judges are very picky.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Simoriax said:


> Don't get me wrong it's a very nice tank but.. there is something a little weird about it i can't place. Those judges are very picky.


Yeah, I know...

I had friends over here tonight and they could not beleive how good the tank was looking....
So clean and even the plants looked unreal : almost a painting.
They also said " this is not nomal". Not that I want to brag... the picture is conform the truth.

Well, I make some more shots tomorrow and a close- up of the tank.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh yes more pics please


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello all,

Thanks for the kind words.

I shot some details :




















Gr. PJAN


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

WOW! the second pic looks like a scape you could find in a famous natural garden. lots of oooos and ahhhhhhs from me


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey my friend... would that be a threadfin rainbow i see in there?? or are my eyes mistaken.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

skabooya said:


> Hey my friend... would that be a threadfin rainbow i see in there?? or are my eyes mistaken.


Yep, got a few Werneri's swimming. During the photoshoot they were hiding :icon_frow 
I hoped they would pose.... but no way this time.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Ahh PJAN! As always your tank is looking mighty nice! Very nice.

One question about the Blyxa- Do you find that high light causes the leaves to curl?


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Marc said:


> Ahh PJAN! As always your tank is looking mighty nice! Very nice.
> 
> One question about the Blyxa- Do you find that high light causes the leaves to curl?


Hey Marc,

Yeah, you're to blame :icon_bigg I am still looking at your pictures form the ADA-show roud: 

The Blyxa....
I to find that high light causes curling and the Blyxa stays small and a little bit purple. 
If you look at the third photo ( page two of this thread) you can see that the Lotus leaves give shadow on the Blyxa beneath. They are greener, taller and don't have curled leaves like the group in the corner of the picture.

I also have Blyxa growing under the Limnophila aromatica group : they look very healthy and are big.

I can't find anything wrong ( enough nutrition in the water / bottom) so the only conclusion I have now is that Blyxa grows better in not so high light tanks.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

Beautiful!! I wish I could grow HC.....now i'm cosidering more lights. nooooooooooooo


----------



## Tcian (Jul 18, 2005)

PJAN said:


> Yeah, I know...
> 
> I had friends over here tonight and they could not beleive how good the tank was looking....
> So clean and even the plants looked unreal : almost a painting.
> ...


And that is what makes your tank perfect. Bonsai is not normal either but a properly done bonsai is beautiful.
Cheers,
Todd


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

I really like this tank. Very artsy, sculptural feel. I categorize this as "Design Style"- more about the inpact of the design- not so much a strict Nature Aquarium ala Amano, and not Garden-Style or Dutchy looking either. Very cool. Nice presence. I could see it in an art gallery.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

jsenske said:


> I really like this tank. Very artsy, sculptural feel. I categorize this as "Design Style"- more about the inpact of the design- not so much a strict Nature Aquarium ala Amano, and not Garden-Style or Dutchy looking either. Very cool. Nice presence. I could see it in an art gallery.


Thanks Senske. roud: 

You nailed it right. It's one design I wanted to do for learning purposes.
A tricky one, I must admit. Details are very important and even trimming the Stargrass and L. Aromatica is more "Bonsai" trimming to get things in the wanted shape. 

But : I am already busy with the next aquascape, which will be an example of a beautiful waterfall. Rocks with some wood etc.
This aquascape will be more "nature" like with natural forms.
Totally different and again : all for learning purposes...

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Spice (May 11, 2005)

PJAN said:


> Thanks Senske. roud:
> 
> You nailed it right. It's one design I wanted to do for learning purposes.
> A tricky one, I must admit. Details are very important and even trimming the Stargrass and L. Aromatica is more "Bonsai" trimming to get things in the wanted shape.
> ...



Fantastic!! I'm excited already. This is cool. Great job always, PJan!! roud: roud: roud:


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

PJAN - Man! I missed these posts a few months ago. Happened just as I was setting up my own tank and didn't see them. Wow!

I'm knocked out. Jeff Senske hit the nail on the head as to the style. Gosh! It's one I'd love to pull off myself, and you make it look so easy. I suppose that's how you know you've done it right. roud: 

BTW - the detail shots show just how nice that scape really is.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

I had forgotton how nice this layout was. 

I personally find it one of the nicest aquascapes I have ever seen, Amano or otherwise. I respect you for taking the risk and not following the "rules" strictly - I think the tension you have created contributes to the overall beauty.

Would you mind showing us some close-ups of your lighting, with specs and photoperiods etc? Is it dimmable?


----------



## ja__ (Oct 2, 2005)

very very nice tank....just love the lotus
do i see some marsilea on the last pic?


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

It is a stunning tank. Great job. I really like the island concept and the lotus off by it self makes the tank look more interesting to me. 

Rick


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

George said:


> I had forgotton how nice this layout was.
> 
> I personally find it one of the nicest aquascapes I have ever seen, Amano or otherwise. I respect you for taking the risk and not following the "rules" strictly - I think the tension you have created contributes to the overall beauty.
> 
> Would you mind showing us some close-ups of your lighting, with specs and photoperiods etc? Is it dimmable?


Thanks, George.
Yeah, this aquascape was a bit risky. I like to see tanks with some unexpected things. But my personal rule is first create a healthy tank, with very healthy plants, fish and no algea. 

Lights : yes dimmable. 6x 54Watt T5 pendant

See my answer here, almost at the bottom below your question about it :icon_bigg : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=18721&page=2&pp=15
( also page 1 of this thread for an overview )

And have look at the choice ( what- why) of this pendant :
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=16792

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

This tank is really inspirational. Tanks like this and James Hoftizier's set a high bar for style and display. My wife, who is a horticulturist usually says "ho hum" when I show her the outstanding tanks I like. But on yours she piped up: "That is really nice" when she saw it. Sweet work PJAN. Bet it was another five minute job, like your stand. :wink: bob


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Betowess said:


> This tank is really inspirational. Tanks like this and James Hoftizier's set a high bar for style and display. My wife, who is a horticulturist usually says "ho hum" when I show her the outstanding tanks I like. But on yours she piped up: "That is really nice" when she saw it. Sweet work PJAN. Bet it was another five minute job, like your stand. :wink: bob


Thanks , Bob. And wife ! roud: 

Mmmm, 5 minutes....maybe a little more :wink: 

Gr. PJAN


----------



## kamla (Feb 17, 2005)

UN-BLOODY REAL....... 
what a beautiful tank.. 
man i wish my tank was 1/100 as good as ur...
BTW I am going to steal ur pic and make it my desk top...(hope u don't mind)


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Congradulations on winning the large category man! I want to say it was a clean-sweep but not offend anyone else that might be on the forum. :icon_redf


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Congratulations on your AGA 1st win PJAN! Well done! Well deserved! roud: roud: roud: 

Great piece of work, and we are all holding our breath thinking about sneak peeks at _next year's _ masterpiece!


----------



## Saints1804 (Oct 27, 2005)

What exactly is HC? What are the requirements for keeping it. Its the most stunning foreground plant that I have seen.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Can someone link the contest page?

CONGRATS PJAN!!!!

Found it! Click Here


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Well done PJAN!!


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats! You deserve this


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Marc said:


> Can someone link the contest page?
> 
> CONGRATS PJAN!!!!


Thanks MArc ! Well, you're the one to blame... roud: 
Thanks for showing the ADA gallery and giving me inspiration to build a new tank.



Phil Edwards said:


> Well done PJAN!!


Thanks, Phill. As you can read somewehere in this thread, the aquascape was on purpose not exact balanced according to the normal rules ( focus-points, 0.618 etc etc). The special green Lotus was a too high for example but gave balance to the island. I tried something new but is is always a big questionmark if it is succesfull / appreciated or not...
But hey, guess what roud: 



StUk_In_AfRiKa said:


> Congrats! You deserve this


Also thanks ! 

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Skyfish (May 31, 2004)

Great job Jan, I am so happy that you have won!!!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

PJAN said:


> Thanks Marc ! Well, you're the one to blame... roud:
> Thanks for showing the ADA gallery and giving me inspiration to build a new tank.


PJAN, I deserve no credit, This is your masterpiece!


----------



## digital_ric (Jun 1, 2005)

PJAN congrats! one superb-duperb tank i have to say. wish mine can be half as nice as yours


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Congratulations on your AGA category win. Much deserved.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Skyfish said:


> Great job Jan, I am so happy that you have won!!!


Many thanks, Skyfish !



Marc said:


> PJAN, I deserve no credit, This is your masterpiece!


Yes. I think new impulses or ideas are important. I was triggered to do something new ( DYI Amano, better lights and total different approach) when I first saw your pictures. 
I also hope I can trigger people to do something new with their aquascapes. 



digital_ric said:


> PJAN congrats! one superb-duperb tank i have to say. wish mine can be half as nice as yours


Thanks! 



George said:


> Congratulations on your AGA category win. Much deserved.


Thanks, George ! But I saw your tank.... Better every time. roud: 

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes, sometimes going with what your heart and desires say pays off, sometimes it doesn't. I'm glad your heart was recognized in this aquascape. It's certainly deserving of recognition.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Great job PJAN roud:


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Congratulations PJAN! Major props, especially since you didn't "play it safe" and went with an original 'scape. Your threads have been very inspirational. Thanks a lot for the detailed threads. I want to build an ADA style stand and your detailed pictures will help me a lot. Thanks!!!


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Buck said:


> Great job PJAN roud:


Thanks Buck!



co2 said:


> Congratulations PJAN! Major props, especially since you didn't "play it safe" and went with an original 'scape. Your threads have been very inspirational. Thanks a lot for the detailed threads. I want to build an ADA style stand and your detailed pictures will help me a lot. Thanks!!!


Nope, just bend the rules a bit :icon_surp 

Good luck on building your own DIY "amano" stand. It's not that hard to do.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

PJAN I am in awe...
I am working on a similar set up...but your aquascape is just beautiful. I love the artisitic form and oddly enough I had it bookmarked from the ADA page WAY before running across this thread. Props to you and thx for sharing~


----------

